# instrumentacion de un termopar



## gagodu (May 25, 2007)

hola soy nuevo en el foro, mi consulta es sobre el esquematico de la compensacion de juntura fria para una termocupla, lo que pasa es que necesito hacer la instrumentacion para un termopar con amplificador operacionales, de antemano muchas gracias y ojala sea lo mas pronto posible


----------



## Perromuerto (May 25, 2007)

Esencialmente es un amplificador diferencial entre el
voltaje del termopar y un voltaje de referencia puesto
como cero. Hay mucha literatura de los fabricantes
de integrados:
http://www.analog.com/UploadedFiles/Application_Notes/13282741AN274.pdf
Ultimamente se usan convertidores ADC sigma-delta de 
24bit que miden directamente el voltaje del termopar.

Saludos


----------

